# Abandoned Circus With Dragon Head Costumes



## jamierbw (Feb 27, 2014)

This is a nice little place on the island of Jeju, South Korea. Actually, it isn't that nice at all, it's rather creepy. But it was fun to explore. I hope you find it interesting.




















































I put a few more pictures on http://www.greatbigscaryworld.com/abandoned-circus-jeju/ but I think that these are the best ones.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 27, 2014)

My god that is odd! Cheers for posting it up


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 27, 2014)

Definitely different! 
Nice and creative report too, a nice mix of shots. 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 27, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks for the photos


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 27, 2014)

Another from Jeju - what an interesting island. The lion heads look like a lot of fun.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 27, 2014)

How amazing,thanks for sharing.


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 27, 2014)

this island of jeju seems bonkers! i must go this place!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 27, 2014)

Makes a change from the usual - thanks!


----------



## rockfordstone (Feb 28, 2014)

this is interesting and freak at the same time, thanks for the photo's. i'm looking forward to seeing more from south korea


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing more from there too.

I'm just glad there were no clowns.


----------



## smiler (Feb 28, 2014)

krela;
I'm just glad there were no clowns.[/QUOTE said:


> You didn’t go then Boss, (creep creep)
> Most unusual and very entertaining. Thanks


----------

